
What's Wrong with Tech Folks Who Attack the Tech Media. and What's Wrong with T - todsacerdoti
https://hunterwalk.com/2020/02/15/whats-wrong-with-tech-folks-who-attack-the-tech-media-and-whats-wrong-with-tech-media-today/
======
tonicb
Now this is something that has been in my mind for some while now. I actually
think this lack of understanding goes far beyond these two groups.

There is a lack of understanding, but also trust between citizens and the
media, citizens and the tech space. And we also see the same with our
legislators too.

All around people are struggling to understand each other.

